
Visual Studio Code 1.16 released - runesoerensen
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_16
======
bopcrane
I'm excited for the JS refactoring and the color picker. VS code is looking
better all the time!

~~~
tracker1
Can't agree more... each version adds at least one very useful feature that I
use regularly. They also put an incredible amount of effort towards
performance. For example, the embedded terminal wasn't so good at the start,
but efforts were made to get the rendering performance up to snuff. This of
course helps Hyper, as they share the same library.

------
SiVal
Hopefully, it's now time to "make panel position configurable"
([https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/2806](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/2806)),
by far the #1 request of the "On Deck" features
([https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/milestone/27](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/milestone/27))

~~~
allover
That would be nice, but damn there are some entitled brats in that thread.
Open source sadness.

------
kup0
Does startup seem noticeably faster for everyone else with this release? When
opening files it feels like there's less of a delay now. Might be placebo.

~~~
jhasse
Seems faster indeed!

------
ActsJuvenile
Ignorant question: can VSCode use Python interpreter inside a Docker
container? I looked around on their GitHub and looks like Dockerized Python
needs a lot of workarounds.

~~~
gt_
I have the same question.

------
SiVal
Does anyone know how "Release Notes" are implemented in VS Code? I'd like to
be able to author my own notes with all the display and interactive features
used by each release note document. Likewise the features of the "Help >
Interactive Playground". I assume these are HTML-CSS-JS bundles of some sort,
packaged in some way, but I don't know and would like to create them myself
(for viewing in VS Code).

~~~
mattbierner
I work on VS Code. The release notes are just markdown [0] that we render
inside of the editor. The interactive playground on the welcome page is also
just markdown [1] but we replace all the code blocks with embedded editors

We don't provide a standard way for extensions to show their own release notes
but we do support showing users the CHANGELOG file on extension pages. We are
also tracking allowing extensions to contribute their own playground sections
[2]

[0]: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Microsoft/vscode-
docs/mast...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Microsoft/vscode-
docs/master/release-notes/v1_16.md)

[1]:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Microsoft/vscode/master/sr...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Microsoft/vscode/master/src/vs/workbench/parts/welcome/walkThrough/electron-
browser/editor/vs_code_editor_walkthrough.md)

[2]:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/20449](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/20449)

------
inamberclad
Anyone else a little miffed that the VSCode debian package adds another apt
source without notifying the user when it's installed?

~~~
pkaye
No not really.

